# UK Soldier killed in Afghanistan, 9/11/08



## CougarKing (11 Sep 2008)

Yet another tragedy...and on the anniversary of 9//11, no less. My condolences to the family and comrades of the fallen.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/onthefrontli...-in-Afghanistan.html



> *British soldier killed by explosion in Afghanistan*
> 
> ...The serviceman, serving with the Royal Logistic Corps, was on a routine patrol near Musa Qala in Helmand Province when he was killed...
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2008)

Rest in peace soldier

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!

Condolences to the family, friends and comrades of the fallen


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2008)

Note: this poor lad was in the RLC, probably a truck driver or stores wallah, on patrol. Proof that COIN has no front line, and in COIN everyone is an infantryman at some point.

And note some of the regiment's decorations for valour. Not hanging about much 'in the rear with the gear' those folks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Logistic_Corps


----------



## AmmoTech90 (13 Sep 2008)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/WarrantOfficerClass2GarygazOdonnellGm11ExplosiveOrdnanceDisposalRegimentRoyalLogisticCorpsKilledInAf.htm

RIP Gaz,


----------



## Ammo (14 Sep 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Note: this poor lad was in the RLC, probably a truck driver or stores wallah, on patrol.


Actually WO2 O'Donnell was a British Ammo Tech
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/WarrantOfficerClass2GarygazOdonnellGm11ExplosiveOrdnanceDisposalRegimentRoyalLogisticCorpsKilledInAf.htm


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2008)

Seen. Watching these guys work was always humbling.


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy (14 Sep 2008)

wow, he sounds hard as f**K.
rest in peace brother


----------

